# Ist Asus Xonar D2-PCI gut genug für aktuelle Spiele? alternativ Xonar U7-USB...



## xelvissx (18. Dezember 2013)

*Ist Asus Xonar D2-PCI gut genug für aktuelle Spiele? alternativ Xonar U7-USB...*

Hallo,
nach einer 2 jährigen Spielpause (wegen der Schule) möchte ich mir mal wieder einige neue Spiele vorknöpfen.
Dazu wollte ich von meiner onboard Soundkarte auf eine gebrauchte Asus Xonar D2 PCI hochrüsten.
Meine Frage wäre, ob es in neuen Spielen (Sound-)Nachteile für die (recht alte) Xonar D2 PCI gegenüber neueren Karten gibt? (z.B. fehlende Formatunterstützung)

Wäre eine Asus Xonar U7-USB bzw. eine Creative X-Fi HD-USB eine alternative?

Da ich mich in dem Bereich nicht so gut auskenne, würde ich um eure Hilfe bitten!
(Als KH verwende ich  die Audio Technica ATH-M50)

Danke!


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2013)

Speziell für die Spiele spielen neuere Formate usw. überhaupt keine Rolle. Wichtig ist nur, wie gut Deine Boxen oder Kopfhörer sind - je nach dem lohnt eine extra Karte halt gar nicht. Bei Dir aber lohnt es sich.

Die Xonar D2 würde zB Dolby Home Theater haben, dazu gehört auch eine Surround-Simulation für Stereokopfhörer (Dolby Headphone). Der Rest der "Formate" ist aber echt egal. Da muss es auch keine "besonders neue" Karte sein.

und die beiden anderen USB-Karten sind auch sicher nicht besser, kosten ja auch ein gutes Stück weniger. Da würd ich - wenn USB gewünscht ist - sogar eher bei Musiker-Interfaces nachschauen. zB ESI UDJ6 oder Numark DJ I/O USB 2.0 Interface 

Oder so einen Kopfhörerverstärker http://www.amazon.de/Olympus-E10-Decoder-Kopfh%C3%B6rer-Verst%C3%A4rker/dp/B005VO7LG6 

bei den letzt genannten Dingen hast Du dann aber idR kein Dolby Headphone, allerdings erzeugen viele Games selber schon einen derartigen Raumklang auch bei Stereo.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Dezember 2013)

Die Asus D2 ist eine recht gute Einsteigerklasse. Die alten Karten sind eben PCI, da muss man aufpassen, ob das eigene Motherboard das überhaupt noch unterstützt. Der Rest funktioniert tadellos.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Die Asus D2 ist eine recht gute Einsteigerklasse. Die alten Karten sind eben PCI, da muss man aufpassen, ob das eigene Motherboard das überhaupt noch unterstützt. Der Rest funktioniert tadellos.



Einsteigerklasse? ^^ ich glaub du verwechselst die mit der DG oder so. Die D2 ist eher eine "HighEnd"-Karte (zumindest für Multimedia&co) für über 100€     und die gibt es auch mit PCie, da heißt die dann D2X.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Einsteigerklasse? ^^ ich glaub du verwechselst die mit der DG oder so. Die D2 ist eher eine "HighEnd"-Karte (zumindest für Multimedia&co) für über 100€     und die gibt es auch mit PCie, da heißt die dann D2X.


 Shit, ich glaube du hast Recht. Naja, dann sollte es ja eh kein Problem sein, die Karte gut zu nutzen, da die für ihr Alter immer noch top ist.


----------



## MisterSmith (24. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Oder so einen Kopfhörerverstärker FiiO Olympus E10 USB Decoder Kopfhörer Verstärker: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Für Spiele einen 70 Euro teuren Kopfhörerverstärker empfehlen, ernsthaft? Nie im Leben würde ich den kaufen, dann doch eher das Geld für einen besseren Kopfhörer verwenden.

Nur mal als Beispiel, eine Musikdatei von Torchlight 2 hat folgende Werte:



> Bitrate: 160 Kpbs
> Sampling Rate: 48000 Hz
> Channel: 6



Also würde ich behaupten, für viele Spiele wäre es Sinnlos sehr viel Geld in Audioequipment zu investieren, sieht natürlich anders im Audiobereich aus, wobei eine CD soweit ich weiß immer noch mit lediglich 44.1 kHz abgetastet.

Aber gut, mittlerweile kann man wohl Online qualitativ bessere Musikdateien erwerben. Naja, muss jeder selbst entscheiden ob sich das lohnt.


----------



## xelvissx (16. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Antworten,
am ende ist es die Xonar DX geworden, der Unterschied ist Riesengroß!


----------

